# American Frog Day 2011 NYC- POLL



## Matt Mirabello (Aug 29, 2004)

Hello Dendroboard!

American Frog Day 2010 will be this spring. The venue has 7 Saturday dates available in April and May. The location will be in Staten Island (NYC), hopefully at the Snug Harbor Cultural Center.

I am interested in feedback from the "frog community." Please fill out the poll for what date(s) you prefer.

Please respond with any potential conflicts like other similar themed shows on the same day or weekend.

I also welcome any suggestions to improve on the last frog day or other frog shows.

More to come soon, I hope to have an official date announced by Microcosm (Labor Day)

Thanks

Matthew Mirabello


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Matt, a suggestion/question:

Is there not a White Plains Show in April? This presents two possible problems: 1) People may not be able to attend both in one weekend, and be forced to "choose;" (2) Black Jungle may not be able to attend both in one weekend (not that I'm on the payroll, but they are an important source/vendor for us)

Of course, if you have enough vendors lined up, we may not have to worry about #2.

Peace,

G


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Groundhog said:


> Matt, a suggestion/question:
> 
> Is there not a White Plains Show in April? This presents two possible problems: 1) People may not be able to attend both in one weekend, and be forced to "choose;" (2) Black Jungle may not be able to attend both in one weekend (not that I'm on the payroll, but they are an important source/vendor for us)
> 
> ...


The White Plains show is the 17th of April.

I see your point that most people not be able to afford to go to both shows, however in BJ's position this would save them in traveling cost and time.


----------



## Matt Mirabello (Aug 29, 2004)

Thanks, this is exactly the feedback I was looking for. I need to find a list of other shows in that time frame.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

ggazonas said:


> The White Plains show is the 17th of April.
> 
> I see your point that most people not be able to afford to go to both shows, however in BJ's position this would save them in traveling cost and time.


actually attending the White Plains show in coincidence with Frog day will be a great thing to do, nothing has to be bought, however we all know that the W P show is one of the best around and people can ck that out while in town, no need to buy at White Plains if buying all your frogs at Frog day still more then worth cking out.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Matt Mirabello said:


> Thanks, this is exactly the feedback I was looking for. I need to find a list of other shows in that time frame.


Here's a pretty complete listing of major Herp shows....scroll thru it and check dates....

kingsnake.com - the information portal for reptile and amphibian hobbyists.


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

None compete with Hamburg. Hamburgs June date is June 11.


----------



## Matt Mirabello (Aug 29, 2004)

Thanks for the info. Its good to know Hamburg isn't a conflict. Unfortunately the kingsnake calendar doesn't go forward past December. Any other shows I need to worry about? I think the New England show is April 3rd, the Long Island show is March 20th, White plains is the 17th (not going to have it that weekend after I got some vendor feedback).

I can't find any info on the Havre de Grace All maryland reptile show.

I think I am going to go with May 7th. I want it to be as warm as possible (for the potential dates) and it was the date range IAD was held for multiple years. It is a good Month after the new england show, 3 weeks after white plains. 

Any other date conflicts are welcome. I should have it finalized this weekend!

thanks to all who gave feedback and resources. PLEASE spread the word about this thread and of course support Microcosm this coming weekend in any way you can!

Matt


----------



## Matt Mirabello (Aug 29, 2004)

It looks like the show will be on May 14th. 

"Save the date"

more details coming soon. 

See you at IAD!

Matt


----------



## catman25 (Jul 17, 2007)

hey is this date a definate ? man ill just reserve the wkend off and make a vaca out of it !!!! how soon before we know other info ? like wioth this be at a hotel like last frog day in ny ? would be nice to check stuff out with out kiddies on my side but hey they come with the package !!!


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Hey Matt, so is 5/14 writ in stone, I want to make sure I have it confirmed on my schedule.


----------



## Matt Mirabello (Aug 29, 2004)

American Frog Day 2011

The date is official!

May 14th

Check out the website, more details coming soon. Please offer sggestions on what will make this a great frog day for you!


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Matt Mirabello said:


> American Frog Day 2011
> 
> The date is official!
> 
> ...


Can't wait to go! Is there a vendor list anywhere?


----------



## A&MGecko (Sep 17, 2010)

I will be visiting this one for sure, can't wait, will be my first one.


----------

